# Was haltet Ihr von Cro?



## Horstilon (19 Apr. 2012)

Was haltet Ihr von Cro?


----------



## Q (19 Apr. 2012)

schön, dass Du Dich mal wieder zu Wort meldest  

Vielleicht gibst Du zu Deiner Frage noch ein paar Infos zur Meinungsbildung.

z. B. so was:

Cro (Rapper)


----------



## Tr0num (27 Sep. 2012)

Kann ich nichts mit anfangen... Rap für Kiffer und kleine Mädels. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2012)

Deutscher Rapper mit Maske? Erinnert mich an Sido


----------



## thiphoo (1 Okt. 2012)

Trat letzte Woche in meiner Heimatstadt auf, ich weiß auch nicht was das ganze Trarar um diesen Typen soll.


----------



## Paff (2 Okt. 2012)

Also ich mag die Musik!


----------



## kfeeras (6 Okt. 2012)

Lustisch!
Hipsterrap statt Aggrorap


----------



## zepster (15 Okt. 2012)

Nicht schlecht


----------



## homer88 (13 Nov. 2012)

totaler schrott


----------



## Bugatti1981 (14 Nov. 2012)

Kleiner Unützer Stuttgarter Stadtlappen


----------



## timo_trampolin (18 Nov. 2012)

absolut gar nix.


----------



## Mr.Money (21 Nov. 2012)

Lappen ist dass


----------



## hotsexygirl (23 Nov. 2012)

finde auch, dass er gute musik macht


----------



## starsailor (24 Nov. 2012)

Ich find ihn ok, aber nicht mehr.


----------



## fighterblue (11 Feb. 2013)

nicht mein ding


----------



## erdnüsse13 (1 Juli 2013)

irgendwas was macht der, aber nichts gutes


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Juli 2013)

Horstilon schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von Cro?



Nix........


----------



## Partock (16 Sep. 2013)

Na ja er macht akzeptable "Radiomusik". Als Rapper würd ich ihn jetzt eher nicht bezeichnen ^^


----------



## DonEnrico (17 Sep. 2013)

Nix!Ist ein Depp!


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Sep. 2013)

Wer ist Cro?


----------



## Orthus (17 Sep. 2013)

Halte auch gar nix von dem...aber mir gefallen Rap und Hiphop ja allgemein nicht...


----------



## darkbogen (9 Okt. 2013)

richtig geiler Musiker auf seine eigene Art.


----------



## fab11 (8 Okt. 2014)

homer88 schrieb:


> totaler schrott



und nicht mehr:thumbup:


----------



## SintoX (28 Nov. 2014)

Im Prinzip ist jedes Lied gleich , geht immer um eine Frau  ,


----------



## zool (3 Dez. 2014)

Er hat eh alles von Leftboy geklaut!


----------



## DonEnrico (3 Dez. 2014)

Hat nen Dachschaden!


----------



## eywesstewat (3 Dez. 2014)

die musik ist mist. die songs klingen immer gleich in jedem lied wiederholen sich die ganzen jugendwörter gepaart mit denglisch...


----------



## Foerster (21 Dez. 2014)

Er versteht sein Handwerk, seine Musik ist mir aber zu glattgebügelt.


----------



## derneue123 (17 Feb. 2015)

er macht alles richtig !


----------



## mafli (19 Aug. 2015)

Der Erfolg gibt ihm recht!


----------



## paule25 (20 Sep. 2015)

Ich finde die Musik gut.


----------



## beachkini (10 Okt. 2015)

nixxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kanyeezy (10 Okt. 2015)

Niiiichts!


----------

